# Perdere un figlio in grembo



## eccomi_elena

Buongiorno a tutti!

Sto leggendo l'articolo di Beppe Severgnini Io, la mamma lavoratrice non ce l'ho fatta

C'e' una frase: *"Ho perso in grembo ben due figli"* e non riesco a capire il senso della frase..

Ha perso i figli durante il parto o prima? Erano 2 gravidanze una dopo l'altra o una sola?
Perche' sono "ben due"? Che vuol dire?

Aiutatemi per favore!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
è presumibile che l'autrice della lettera, prima di diventare mamma, abbia subito due aborti separati. Direi non durante il parto.


----------



## Palmiro Premoli

Salve,
copio dal De Mauro:
grembo /'gr?mbo/ (grem•bo) s.m. (AU)
[1348–53; da grembio con influsso di 1lembo]
2 estens., utero di donna incinta, ventre materno: portare un figlio in g.
Quindi, presumo si tratti di due aborti o di un aborto gemellare. Dipende dal contesto.
Alla prossima.


----------



## bearded

eccomi_elena said:


> Ha perso i figli durante il parto o prima? Erano 2 gravidanze una dopo l'altra o una sola?
> Perche' sono "ben due"? Che vuol dire?


Grembo = ventre. Secondo me significa che i figli erano ''morti ancora nel ventre'' e quindi sono nati morti/abortiti.
Ben due:  Questo ''ben'' sottolinea la gravità della cosa: non un figlio nato morto, ma adirittura due.


----------



## eccomi_elena

Grazie per le risposte. Quindi, sono 3 situazioni posibili?

1. La donna ha avuto un aborto spontaneo 1 o 2 volte nella vita
2. 2 figli sono nati gia' morti (con una o due gravidanze)
3. 2 figli sono stati morti durante il parto 1 o 2 volte nella vita


----------



## Palmiro Premoli

Piccola correzione:
3. 2 figli sono morti durante il parto 1 o 2 volte nella vita.


----------



## alfaalfa

Oppure:

due interruzioni volontarie
una volontaria gemellare
una volontaria ed una spontanea
una volontaria ed una morte di parto
ecc. ecc. altre varie possibili combinazioni ininfluenti ai fini della comprensione del testo.


----------



## Pugnator

alfaalfa said:


> Oppure:
> 
> due interruzioni volontarie
> una volontaria gemellare
> una volontaria ed una spontanea
> una volontaria ed una morte di parto
> ecc. ecc. altre varie possibili combinazioni ininfluenti ai fini della comprensione del testo.


No, è per forza involontaria in quanto viene usato il termine perdere.


----------



## alfaalfa

Per forza? Addirittura! E chi lo ha detto? Pensi che chi ricorra ad una interruzione volontaria di gravidanza (soprattutto terapeutica) un figlio non lo perda?
Tra i tanti che puoi trovare


> Non credo che faccia differenza se la *perdita* avviene per misteriosi motivi che fanno fermare il suo cuoricino o che si tratti di un aborto terapeutico.


----------



## Pugnator

alfaalfa said:


> Per forza? Addirittura! E chi lo ha detto? Pensi che chi ricorra ad una interruzione volontaria di gravidanza (soprattutto terapeutica) un figlio non lo perda?
> Tra i tanti che puoi trovare


Quell'esempio vuol dire che non c'è differenza tra un aborto avvenuto spontaneamente ed uno avvenuto per salvare la vita alla madre. Trovami un esempio in cui si usa la locuzione "perdere un figlio in grembo" per un aborto volontario ed allora mi farai cambiare idea.


----------



## alfaalfa

Pugnator said:


> mi farai cambiare idea


Lungi da me. Va oltre lo scopo del forum. Ogni contributo qui deve essere rispettoso e rispettato.



Pugnator said:


> Quell'esempio vuol dire che non c'è differenza tra un aborto avvenuto spontaneamente ed uno avvenuto per salvare la vita alla madre


Mi sembra che l'esempio da me riportato al #9  non parli della vita della madre ma proprio di interruzione volontaria. Rileggilo.

Dal testo della lettera a Severgnini, a mio modestissimo avviso, non si evince nulla ma si presume soltanto.

Quando troverai, se la troverai, la regola (medica o grammaticale) che ci dica senza ombra di dubbio che perdere figlio in grembo=aborto spontaneo, rendicene edotti; per il resto mi sembra che la richiesta dell'OP sia stata ampiamente chiarita quindi da parte mia la chiudo qui perché la questione sta diventando francamente stucchevole.


----------



## phiona

Quanto chiasso! 
Per me è chiarissimo: la madre ha avuto due aborti spontanei, cioè ha perduto due figli che stavano germogliando nel suo grembo.
Punto.
A capo.
Cosa c'è da capire? 
Ovviamente mi rivolgo ai madrelingua italiani.
Gli stranieri, giustamente, possono aver bisogno di delucidazioni.


----------



## barking fellows

Non credo sia possibile trovare un esempio in cui la locuzione "perdere un figlio in grembo" sia riferita ad un aborto volontario. Non solo i termini "perdere" e "figlio": ancor più "grembo" odora d'amore e sofferenza per una perdita subita e non scelta.


----------



## phiona

@bf, esattamente quello che sostenevo io.
Grazie di condividere.


----------



## elitaliano

barking fellows said:


> ...Non solo i termini "perdere" ......


 
Secondo me invece è proprio il verbo "perdere" che fa la differenza, in quanto non si perde mai qualcosa volontariamente, ma si tratta sempre di qualcosa di involontario.
Quindi assolutamente mai nel caso di aborto "genuinamente" volontario.
Nel caso di quello terapeutico ritengo che sia questione di sensibilità personale di chi formula la frase.


----------



## barking fellows

elitaliano said:


> Secondo me invece è proprio il verbo "perdere" che fa la differenza, in quanto non si perde mai qualcosa volontariamente, ma si tratta sempre di qualcosa di involontario.



Certamente. Intendevo dire che, parlando di un bambino, in caso di aborto volontario si potrebbe al limite usare il verbo PERDERE. Non si dice "Ho interrotto/evitato/rifiutato/ucciso il bambino". Magari si userebbe il sostantivo GRAVIDANZA. Di certo non si userebbero i sostantivi FIGLIO e GREMBO... A mio avviso. Mentre la frase "ho deciso di perdere il portafoglio" non ha nessun senso, e' possibile sentir dire "ha deciso di perdere il bambino".

Cordialmente

P.S. @eccomi_elena Escludo la possibilita' che le morti siano avvenute durante il parto. "In grembo", cioe' nel ventre, nella pancia, nell'utero, significa proprio che sono avvenute prima del parto. E siccome un parto gemellare e' per natura piu' rischioso di un parto normale, mi spingerei ad affermare che "ben due", cioe' "addirittura due" stia per "due volte", "in due distinte gravidanze"


----------



## Passante

Ciao Elena, ho letto l'articolo che hai 'linkato' (molto interessante) e dato anche il contesto capisco che ha avuto due aborti in due momenti distinti e due gravidanze distinte prima di diventare madre, ma 'sicuramente' quando era incinta.
Avrei detto lo stesso anche senza leggerlo, ma il fatto che dica "...provo anche a fare la madre, ruolo cercato e voluto con lacrime e sangue (ho perso in grembo ben due figli, ma ho due bimbe meravigliose)" mi conferma la prima impressione poi gli altri ti hanno dato tutti gli estremi di ricerca per approfondimento.
Ciao


----------



## phiona

Ho conosciuto donne che hanno avuto aborti spontanei, capita più spesso di quello che si creda nei primi tre mesi di gravidanza ed è questo il motivo per cui in genere si annuncia di aspettare solo dopo il terzo mese, e tutte hanno detto di aver PERSO un bambino.
Ho conosciuto altresì donne che hanno interrotto volontariamente la gravidanza e nessuna ha mai usato il verbo perdere. Forse un po' brutalmente, tutte dicevano "ho abortito".


----------



## eccomi_elena

Grazie infinite a tutti e tutte per le risposte!


----------

